# Howdy-lee-doodely



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi All. I'm a newbie to this forum, but glad to have found someplace to share my love of kitties. Our family is currently a slave to 3 cats: 
L'il - rescued grey medium haired tabby
Galoshes (aka Lozie) - rescued tuxedo kitty
Sir Wellington Murphy (Wellington for short) - red Maine ****

...and the Machiatto family of guinea pigs:
Starbuck Machiatto (aka Ms. Piggie)
Espresso Machiatto (aka E.M.)
Caramel Machiatto (aka Carmy)

You can read about my crew's stories at my website: http://www.mymoosie.com. I haven't updated it in a while, but their stories of how they came into our home is there, except for Caramel who I just got this summer.

Anyhoo, enough of my babbling. Looking forward to sharing cat stories with everyone.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lots of animals in your house! Warm welcome to the forum and lets share those stories!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Very nice website.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I enjoyed your website, it is very cute


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Cute family. I'll be waiting to hear all your stories as well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

welcome to the forum. Looking forward to hearing all about your critters!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! I'm glad you have joined us! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome! Love your website. 8)


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome. I'm slowly trying to learn who's who and which cats they own.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous cats!  Especially Murphy! :wink:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forums hope u enjoy your stay


----------

